

Solving mysteries of ice in the world’s northernmost archipelago - jonnymiller
https://maptia.com/coryrichards/stories/mysteries-of-ice

======
jonnymiller
It’s pretty clear that the melting ice is bringing significant changes to
Russia’s far north – the questions are: Why is the perennial ice melting? How
far will that melting go? And with what ecological consequences?

